# Tips - When we focus on the people and not the money!



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I was taught "if you are in the people business you can't put your eyes on the money, they must remain of the people" to succeed. Many times in life I have learned the realization of that statement! This last weekend I was dead tired after 8 hours of steady driving, it was my witching hour, it was about 11:00 when a sudden massive rain storm hit along with high winds. An outdoor venue was going on and I could not decline the ride showing on my app with a girls name on it. I ended up in the madhouse to "rescued" 3 soaked to the bone college students. It was so crazy, a madhouse in that area, the storm was really really bad. - I finally found my 3 students who had ordered X, not XL... about the time they were loading into my SUV another sharedriver was refusing to allow a group of their college friends into his vehicle because they were dripping wet, in fact, he gave them a horrid cussing as he drove off causing his doors to slam and also causing a student to fall down. My group of kids quickly stated, those are our friends, can the ride with us. -- Well they all PILED in, soaking wet. A guy came up and grabbed an open door and stated "if you will take us instead I will gladly pay the XL rate PLUS 75.00 tip. . . I said "I am taking these kids to safety they were here first!" - Off we went, the even the kids mentioned they had not ordered XL and knew it cost more and I told them to work it out and do what they could as my concern was to get them home out of the storm.. . . . . it was almost comical as they worked on how to deal with the situation. The guy sitting in the front passenger seat next to me was busy declining " add on rides" in an effort to help me out as I was trying to see in the torrential rain. Now the kids lived in three different locations! We/they got it all worked out they started taking up a "tip" collection and one girl asked "how much should we tip" and her friend replied "give her all of the money you have! She just saved us, you can't put a price on that!"...... well the ride took almost 1.25 hours w unloadings and the strength of the storm (and 103+ declined add-ons [he counted them]). Ubers pay to me was $ 34.36 but the kids had been cramming cash into an empty drink cup and I had not idea how much. . . . . . several of them reached over the seat to hug me as they exited the vehicle, even the guy in the front seat reached over and hugged me twice... and at the end of the day, this grandmother of 3 college students was blessed by a $70.00 tip from this amazing group of kids.... I also realized we are leaving the future of the world in the hands of some great people! - It about the people!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's a tip, use paragraphs for crying outloud. 

Other than that, cool story. We call it a unicorn.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kele1 said:


> I was taught "if you are in the people business you can't put your eyes on the money, they must remain of the people" to succeed. Many times in life I have learned the realization of that statement! This last weekend I was dead tired after 8 hours of steady driving, it was my witching hour, it was about 11:00 when a sudden massive rain storm hit along with high winds. An outdoor venue was going on and I could not decline the ride showing on my app with a girls name on it. I ended up in the madhouse to "rescued" 3 soaked to the bone college students. It was so crazy, a madhouse in that area, the storm was really really bad. - I finally found my 3 students who had ordered X, not XL... about the time they were loading into my SUV another sharedriver was refusing to allow a group of their college friends into his vehicle because they were dripping wet, in fact, he gave them a horrid cussing as he drove off causing his doors to slam and also causing a student to fall down. My group of kids quickly stated, those are our friends, can the ride with us. -- Well they all PILED in, soaking wet. A guy came up and grabbed an open door and stated "if you will take us instead I will gladly pay the XL rate PLUS 75.00 tip. . . I said "I am taking these kids to safety they were here first!" - Off we went, the even the kids mentioned they had not ordered XL and knew it cost more and I told them to work it out and do what they could as my concern was to get them home out of the storm.. . . . . it was almost comical as they worked on how to deal with the situation. The guy sitting in the front passenger seat next to me was busy declining " add on rides" in an effort to help me out as I was trying to see in the torrential rain. Now the kids lived in three different locations! We/they got it all worked out they started taking up a "tip" collection and one girl asked "how much should we tip" and her friend replied "give her all of the money you have! She just saved us, you can't put a price on that!"...... well the ride took almost 1.25 hours w unloadings and the strength of the storm (and 103+ declined add-ons [he counted them]). Ubers pay to me was $ 34.36 but the kids had been cramming cash into an empty drink cup and I had not idea how much. . . . . . several of them reached over the seat to hug me as they exited the vehicle, even the guy in the front seat reached over and hugged me twice... and at the end of the day, this grandmother of 3 college students was blessed by a $70.00 tip from this amazing group of kids.... I also realized we are leaving the future of the world in the hands of some great people! - It about the people!


WARNING: Novelist ahead



Pax Collector said:


> Here's a tip, use paragraphs for crying outloud.
> 
> Other than that, cool story. We call it a unicorn.


Word of the day: Edit


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Here's a tip, use paragraphs for crying outloud.
> 
> Other than that, cool story. We call it a unicorn.


Sorry, I am still tired from Saturday night. And I failed to read the rules on correct formatting, spelling and or grammar. I promise to do better the next time! Or wait, maybe it is my almost 70-year-old brain that is working and striving to still compete in the technology world?

Those college kids tip me on more regular bases than most of the upscale riders I move around the metroplex. No, they are not unicorns, they know they are in a vehicle where they are welcomed and not with someone who considers them to be "those damn college kids" It really is about what you set your eyes on.




IR12 said:


> WARNING: Novelist ahead
> 
> 
> Word of the day: Edit


You and Pax Collector sure know how to welcome people! -o::wink::coolio:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, nice to hear a story with a happy ending.

You will find we are a diverse group of people with many different opinions and most don't sugarcoat those opinions. :smiles: 

Don't take the call for paragraphs personally, but try to realize that most are reading this on their phone so it does make it easier to follow.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

When I have to work to read it I don't read it. But this one I did. Nice story!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice work. I would have done the same thing. One small bit of advice -- please be very careful about physical contact with your passengers. What would seem to be an innocent show of affection between you and your passengers could easily turn into a physical abuse allegation by your passengers to Uber.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

That is a cool story. Hard to read, but worth it.

Good Job


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Honestly, I am use to working in FB and did not think "forum"! I will strive to do better in the future and remember this platform has options.



Illini said:


> Nice work. I would have done the same thing. One small bit of advice -- please be very careful about physical contact with your passengers. What would seem to be an innocent show of affection between you and your passengers could easily turn into a physical abuse allegation by your passengers to Uber.


Thanks for the warning and I know what you are saying. Normally I would not have allowed it but this night things were different. I honestly a few weeks away from turning 70 and that night I was like a she-wolf protecting her babies. The chances of ever being blessed with this type of ride again are slim. During the ride, some were looking at pictures of my grandbabies that were their age so yes, it was a different type of ride! Thanks for caring!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Kele1 said:


> Honestly, I am use to working in FB and did not think "forum"! I will strive to do better in the future and remember this platform has options.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warning and I know what you are saying. Normally I would not have allowed it but this night things were different. I honestly a few weeks away from turning 70 and that night I was like a she-wolf protecting her babies. The chances of ever being blessed with this type of ride again are slim. During the ride, some were looking at pictures of my grandbabies that were their age so yes, it was a different type of ride! Thanks for caring!


Congrats on hitting 70! I'm within range of that age 
I hope your family is throwing a nice party for you.
If it hasn't happened already, you'll find your friends and family asking you for some good Uber stories. 
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Here's a tip, use paragraphs for crying outloud.
> 
> Other than that, cool story. We call it a unicorn.


most of the time you just end up w your car fulla unicorn crap...


----------



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

I never tip.


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Illini said:


> Congrats on hitting 70! I'm within range of that age :smiles:
> I hope your family is throwing a nice party for you.
> If it hasn't happened already, you'll find your friends and family asking you for some good Uber stories.
> Happy Birthday!!


Thank you for your kind words. Sadly, the part of my family that celebrate things with is now a 14-hour drive from me and oh how I miss them. I celebrate each day for being granted yet another day and pray for many more. Celebrate each year and day you are blessed with!


----------

